# 2017 nitrogen prices



## gosh (Sep 28, 2014)

We still have snow on the ground here, so I haven't checked our local fertilizer prices yet. I doubt my local supplier even has any on hand yet. But I'm curious to know what you have paid this year.

I use 21-0-0-24 on our grass fields. In 2015, it was $420 a ton. In 2016, it was $375. What's your 2017 price?


----------



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

$395/ton for 46-0-0 in Shawnee OK. $360/ton in Chandler OK not including the spreader.


----------



## gosh (Sep 28, 2014)

qcfarms said:


> $395/ton for 46-0-0 in Shawnee OK. $360/ton in Chandler OK not including the spreader.


You bring up a good point. My price includes the spreader.

How do those prices compare with previous years?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

$325 46-0-0 $255 32-0-0 $375 30-10-10


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Prepaid in December 46-0-0 $350 (Now 405) 11-52-0 $514. 0-0-60 $383, 21-0-0-24 $352. To have them spread is $5 an acre. For a cart to spread is $2.50 an acre. I think he said 11-52-0 has gone down since I prepaid. I had them spread my fields on Tuesday. Last night it rained. Almost perfect timing. We have 5 different fertilizer companies within 20 miles so it's a nice competitive environment here.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's my prebuy prices for 2017:

DAP $415.00

Potash $315.00

Anhydrous $488.00

Urea $350.00

28% $235.00

Sulfur $550.00

AMS $320.00

Ralph


----------



## big_country (Aug 29, 2011)

Here is my prices

Potash $297.00

33-0-0-12 Sulfur $302.00

There are no cost for the fertilizer cart


----------



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

gosh said:


> You bring up a good point. My price includes the spreader.
> How do those prices compare with previous years?





gosh said:


> You bring up a good point. My price includes the spreader.
> How do those prices compare with previous years?


Seems to be a little higher than last year. I decided to do split applications of P & K this year to spread out the cost of fertilizer throughout the year. I'll see if it impacts my Bermuda growth. I will put down my full N requirement in late April. I plan to follow up with the other half of the P & K in the sept/oct timeframe.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

big_country said:


> Here is my prices
> 
> Potash $297.00
> 
> 33-0-0-12 Sulfur $302.00


Are those FOB trailer prices .That is a good price on that N blend


----------



## armsteadc (Jun 15, 2015)

I just bought 33-0-0-6 with a buggy for $343/ton.


----------

